# Few shots of Tico in his enclosure



## ticothetort2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Took a couple shots of Tico after I soaked him today. He got to spend all day outside today.



























Thanks for looking...


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 22, 2012)

Tico is just stunning! His shell pattern and color and everything! I love his home too


----------



## wellington (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 22, 2012)

Its been a while since I have seen tico, he has only gotten more beautiful with time. You have taken great care of him and he has great looking enclosure!


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 22, 2012)

I think "Tico" is a photo Ham... He looks great, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 22, 2012)

What a nice enclosure Tico has...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jesst (Mar 23, 2012)

He looks great, nice colors and very smooth


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful Tortoise!!


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tico is gorgeous!


----------



## MarcaineArt (Mar 23, 2012)

Both Tico and his home are gorgeous!


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 23, 2012)

How.big is tico? I cant tell if it is close shots or he is just big?


----------



## Morty the Torty (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! That enclosure is amazing!!! I love it!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 23, 2012)

the last shot is so funny


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting a new picture Vinnie. It has been awhile. Tico is sure showing his PP traits in his shell. He is so beautiful. His shell is perfect.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

Also i just noticed how cool his enclosure is  love it!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry been really busy, thanks everyone for the comments! His enclosure is coming along, I think we have it just the way we want it now.



Snapper925 said:


> How.big is tico? I cant tell if it is close shots or he is just big?



Last time I weighed him about 2 weeks ago we was at 900 grams and I'd say he is somewhere around 6 inches SCL.



DesertGrandma said:


> Thanks for posting a new picture Vinnie. It has been awhile. Tico is sure showing his PP traits in his shell. He is so beautiful. His shell is perfect.



Thanks Joy, yeah it's been awhile. Been really crazy at work and all but Tico still gets spoiled rotten!


----------



## Sky2Mina (May 17, 2012)

Holy....! That tortoise is drop dead gorgeous. Never seen a perfect shell like that before! Just amaaazing!! And nice Zen garden he has there  is he meditating in front of the Buddha?


----------

